# Am i the only one who wants a Channel Lock 450?



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

480's are better.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

walkerj said:


> View attachment 8224
> 
> 
> 480's are better.


No, they're worse. They're bigger than 460's.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I got the huge ones, but the rest of my set are knipex.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's 16'' that does 3-1/2''.










http://chadstoolbox.com/Knipex400mmCobra.aspx

This link has the specs: http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1502


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Here's 16'' that does 3-1/2''.


That's a 16", the same size as the 460's. But it only does 3.5", so it's not even as good.

I wanted something smaller. Like I said, if they made 450's they would be right in the middle and the perfect size. 

Carrying a pair of 16" pliers in your pouch kinda sucks when 14" should be available and work perfectly.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah you're right, not much in between. There's 12'' pliers that get 2-3/4, but that's all I've found. Seems to be a void that needs to be filled in the tool world.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah you're right, not much in between. There's 12'' pliers that get 2-3/4, but that's all I've found. Seems to be a void that needs to be filled in the tool world.


Exactly. The 440's just about work on 2" compression fittings, but I think 450's would be much better for that purpose and many others. Carrying 2X 460's is over 6 pounds of weight for them alone.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Current said:


> Exactly. The 440's just about work on 2" compression fittings, but I think 450's would be much better for that purpose and many others. Carrying 2X 460's is over 6 pounds of weight for them alone.


You could start an on-line petition.

It won't accomplish anything but you can at least say you tried.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I had 420's, 430's 440's, a 460 and a 480.

Also carried pipe wrenches, 14", 18" (offset), 24"(offset), and 36".


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> You could start an on-line petition.
> 
> It won't accomplish anything but you can at least say you tried.


It just seems so silly that Channel Lock even has an open number ready to be taken lol, but they never made that model.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Not true. http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=pBwqTuPfFY63tgeWlK3XAg&ved=0CHMQ8wIwBQ


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

JohnR said:


> Not true. http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=pBwqTuPfFY63tgeWlK3XAg&ved=0CHMQ8wIwBQ


I really wish you could slap someone thru the internet...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

HA, try it. 

It's not the 450, but it is 14".


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

JohnR said:


> HA, try it.
> 
> It's not the 450, but it is 14".


Who cares what the length of the handle is? it's a totally different tool. 

:bangin:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Current said:


> Am I the only person who wishes Channel Lock made a 450? They jump from the 440 to 460. The 440 is 12" and has 2.25" of jaw width while the 460 is 16" and has 4.25" of jaw width. It would be nice if they made a 450 at 14" with 3.25" of jaw width.


I would personally just buy the 460 and cut and grind the handles then slip some aftermarket grips or just leave them bare. You could get really snazzy and use a pipe bender on the handles so you can still fit your hand around them at the highest capacity because the big ones dogleg in the handle dont they?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Current said:


> Who cares what the length of the handle is? it's a totally different tool.
> 
> :bangin:


UMMMM, You do! I don't. 



Current said:


> That's a 16", the same size as the 460's. But it only does 3.5", so it's not even as good.
> 
> *I wanted something smaller.* Like I said, if they made 450's they would be right in the middle and the perfect size.
> 
> Carrying a pair of 16" pliers in your pouch kinda sucks *when 14" should be available and work perfectly*.


Any more complaining, and we might have to get the Waaahmbulance.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

walkerj said:


> 480's are better.



Thank you! :laughing:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

JohnR said:


> UMMMM, You do! I don't.
> 
> 
> Any more complaining, and we might have to get the Waaahmbulance.


Quit being a douchebag.

It's very clear that the jump from 440 to 460 is large and leaves out what should be the 450 pliers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Current said:


> Quit being a douchebag.
> 
> It's very clear that the jump from 440 to 460 is large and leaves out what should be the 450 pliers.


Why don't you ask them to make you a pair....:blink:.

http://www.channellock.com/


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Why don't you ask them to make you a pair....:blink:.
> 
> http://www.channellock.com/


I would if I thought they would listen.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

At that size i would rather use a strap or chain wrench and be done with it. Alot easier to fit in the bag as well.


----------

